# hpw did you get started?



## at your service (Feb 11, 2002)

As professional caterers, how did some of you get started? Did you always know catering was where you would be or did you just stumble upon it, so to speak? :roll:

How did you choose your specialty? ANd what words of wisdom would you give someone who is just starting out?

More questions later LOL  

~~Tamara~~


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have been catering now for about 1 year. I came to it from the restaurant side of the business. I made the switch, because I wanted to learn a new aspect of the food industry. Though I have enjoyed it, and learned a lot, I have decided that my heart lies in the restaurant business. The next job I take will take me back to restaurants or at least to hotels, where maybe I can do both. The great thing about the food industry is the fact that there are so many areas in which to work. Each area has its similarities, yet they can each be very different. One thing is for sure, you will never get bored in this industry. There is always something new and different to see and do!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

My first jobs were in High School....reception for a Mercedes dealership, birthday party for close family friends, .....skip 15 years I volunteered to cook at mushroom events, that grew into monied events....then from teaching to catering was not a stretch.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Started in hotels, then restaurants. I happened upon a job in catering, about 14 years into it, and spent 5 years doing that.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I basically prostituted myself to the first two outfits I worked for; told them up front what I knew, and what I didn't know, and told them I'd do prep work to get my feet wet and 'learn as I go'. Got some experience, then went to work for a woman as her main chef - she did desserts and cakes. Did per diem banquet work at a couple of restaurants, and also cheffed off site parties for some restaurant people. 

So I've basically worked my way up the line, kicking and scratching at every opportunity! Lots of empiric learning and studying on my own during that time, too.


----------

